# Netzwerkfreigaben unter WinXP pro und Vista



## diabolo150973 (17 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme schon wieder graue Haare hier. 
Ich habe hier 4 PCs und ein Notebook mit WinXP pro, sowie einen Rechner mit Win Vista home (?).

Den Vistarechner lasse ich jetzt erstmal außen vor (ich hasse Vista)!

Ist es möglich nur bestimmte Ordner bestimmten Rechnern freizugeben? Wenn ich die einfache Dateifreigabe benutze, dann ist immer auf allen PCs alles freigegebene zu sehen... Das möchte ich aber nicht. 

Wenn ich zum Beispiel auf Rechner A alles freigebe, sollen nur Rechner B und das Notebook auf alles zugreifen können. Rechner C und D sollen nur bestimmte Ordner sehen. Ebenso sollen nur B, C und Notebook auf den Drucker zugreifen können, der an A angeschlossen ist.
Rechner E (die Vistakiste) soll nur drucken dürfen...

Mit der erweiterten Dateifreigabe komme ich irgendwie nicht klar... Wenn es damit überhaupt funktionieren sollte!?

Ist das von Windows zuviel verlangt? 

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte!


Danke im Voraus,

dia


----------



## Crossbones (17 April 2009)

Hallo also dann versuche ich mich mal.

Du benötigst auf alle fälle mal die erweiterte Dateifreigabe.
und du mußt das ganze dann über unterschiedliche Nutzer einrichten. 
Ein Nutzer der von Rechner A auf Rechner B zugreifen soll muß dann auch mit seinen Benutzerdaten (Name und Paßwort) auf dem Rechner B eingerichtet sein. 

Die Ordner die du Freigeben willst mußt du natürlich Freigeben und dann die Berechtigung für die jeweiligen Nutzer setzen. 

Ich hoffe du kommst zurecht ansonsten melde dich nochmal.


----------



## Lars Weiß (18 April 2009)

Nicht schwer:


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 April 2009)

Vielen Dank Jungs!!!

Lars seine Anleitung scheint ja schon fast idiotensicher zu sein. Genau das Richtige für mich!

Ich habe mir mal wieder zu viel vorgenommen und hatte bis jetzt noch nicht wieder die Zeit dazu. Aber ich werde mich die nächsten Tage mal drum kümmern. Wenn alles klappt wie es soll, schreibe ich es hier rein. Falls nicht, dann muss ich noch mal nerven...

Gruß,

dia


----------

